# Killington - 4/15



## Greg (Apr 15, 2009)

Just loaded the k1.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2009)

Rad!  Waiting for some live updates!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Just loaded the k1.



late start???


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 15, 2009)

nice and sunny up there?


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 15, 2009)

please tell us they didn't groom highline please please please


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 15, 2009)

Pics or video?


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2009)

highline course plowed. lame!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> highline course plowed. lame!



Well you can ski the VW bumps on Outer Limits..


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well you can ski the VW bumps on Outer Limits..




OL has been closed for at least two weeks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> OL has been closed for at least two weeks.



I know..I bet Ovation has nice bumps..


----------



## powhunter (Apr 15, 2009)

ovulation looked pretty burned out on mon


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I know..I bet Ovation has nice bumps..



Looked pretty bare on Monday...Lower Ovation at least....not sure if it is open.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

So Killington really isn't a spring bump skiing Mecca anymore..Stowe has bumps on a dozen runs right now..


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> So Killington really isn't a spring bump skiing Mecca anymore..Stowe has bumps on a dozen runs right now..



Correct.  See last year's conversation.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 15, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> OL has been closed for at least two weeks.


Doesn't mean you can't ski it.


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2009)

escapade - decent bumps. still a little firm. east faall - gs bumps


----------



## jack97 (Apr 15, 2009)

How are the bumps at lower superstar, skiers left? 

from the web cam, they looked ok.


----------



## thorski (Apr 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> escapade - decent bumps. still a little firm. east faall - gs bumps



conclusion was sweet last saturday


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2009)

Escapade looks nice!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Doesn't mean you can't ski it.



VERY true.  I wonder if they have landmines or barbwire to prevent folks from hiking....


----------



## sLoPeS (Apr 15, 2009)

mmm......sex-capade is looking gooood


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh this thread is really dangerous, especially with a lot to do at work today......OH......


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 15, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> VERY true.  I wonder if they have landmines or barbwire to prevent folks from hiking....



didn't happen to us but some folks reported a ski patroller pulling passes at the bottom of ol. as for the needles runs, upper needles>upper stitchline>vertigo was outstanding, there are fences on the old snowshed crossover and we did run into patrol there.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2009)

pic he sent me.








can you say Groomalicious?

whaaaaat?????


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2009)

superstar - okay bumps,skiers right. mostly groomed. had a beer. going back to escapade,


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> escapade - decent bumps. still a little firm. east faall - gs bumps



GS bumps....sounds fun if you can make mandatory GS turns..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Escapade looks nice!



Isn't escapade closed??


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2009)

meant skiers left on ss. saw the kzoners at bay 1. back onthe k1 with the legends. joe and i are having a great day. just not a lot of moguls.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2009)

There weren't many bumps when I was there Monday.  Escapade had enough snow to open...just didn't soften.  Flume on the other hand was toast....


----------



## jack97 (Apr 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Isn't escapade closed??



per the web site, its open. flume is closed tho, prolly have to crossover to lower cascade to get back to the base. 


upper ovation was not groomed and is open, might be a good t2b run.... upper ovation then to superstar.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2009)

greg, have you tried conclusion yet?

i cant believe you're at killington in mid-april and you have to switch off your bump skis.

i'm literally going into shock here......


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 15, 2009)

Greg try conclusion somebody said it had desent bumps


----------



## powhunter (Apr 15, 2009)

killington fails again!!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 15, 2009)

Madriverjack want to hit SB sunday???


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe might do The Bush friday though. Still want to see if there is some bumps on conclusion.


----------



## 180 (Apr 15, 2009)

Not to gloat, but I have been telling everyone to go to Sugarbush for spring for the last 3 years.  First at Mt Ellen and now at Mt. Ellen.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2009)

Greg and Dannyp on escapade  (at least it looks like escapade)






another bird from greg.


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2009)

lower ovation - corn harvest


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2009)

lower O.

looks pretty nice....


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2009)

conclusion is roped. plowing the bottom. downdraft headwall - crunch bumps. gonna finish on escapade...


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 15, 2009)

they;re setting up a park on lower conclusion


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> they;re setting up a park on lower conclusion




did they mow the old course?  any chance you could ask Tyrolean if its still there?


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2009)

time for beer and grub time at the long trail brewery. :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

Greg, I enjoyed the play by play from the mountain today..enjoy the brewpub


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## skiadikt (Apr 15, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> they;re setting up a park on lower conclusion



did they leave any of the bumps?? if so then it's unbelievable that they've taken down the 2 best bump runs on the mtn.

and yeah play-by-play was fun. can't wait for friday ...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2009)

I got this one from Greg 2 hours ago, sorry for the delay..

Greg on escapade:


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 15, 2009)

Is that pic of ss today?


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 15, 2009)

Iceman says they're gonna mow all the bumps on it tonight


----------



## mondeo (Apr 15, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Iceman says they're gonna mow all the bumps on it tonight


 
Dear lord, why?? It's not like you can put features on the steep part.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> Greg and Dannyp on escapade  (at least it looks like escapade)
> 
> another bird from greg.


Greg seems to be really angry for a guy having fun.:grin:

Otherwise, thanks for all the pics today.  Great TR!


----------



## ozzy (Apr 15, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Dear lord, why?? It's not like you can put features on the steep part.



they are trying...
they have the steepest flat rail i have even seen on lower conclusionn


----------



## powbmps (Apr 15, 2009)

ozzy said:


> they are trying...
> they have the steepest flat rail i have even seen on lower conclusionn



Any airs, or just shi**y rails?

(I only say that cuz I can't do them.)


----------



## mondeo (Apr 15, 2009)

ozzy said:


> they are trying...
> they have the steepest flat rail i have even seen on lower conclusionn


Outside the stupidity of grooming out the second best bumps on the mountain, I'm not sure if that's stupid or awesome.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 15, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Any airs, or just shi**y rails?
> 
> (I only say that cuz I can't do them.)



It's a railyard. Didn't see any hits


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> late start???



Had to drop the kids off this morning, but either way no need to rush out in the spring. Better to wait for the softening and just ski till the end. We ate an early lunch before even starting so we wouldn't need to bother with that.



SkiDork said:


> nice and sunny up there?



Almost bluebird all day. Sunny, warm (but not hot), no wind.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I know..I bet Ovation has nice bumps..





thetrailboss said:


> Looked pretty bare on Monday...Lower Ovation at least....not sure if it is open.



Ovation opened. The top upper headwall was closed, but we got it from that traverse above Anarchy from the K1. Thanks for getting us there, danny!



jack97 said:


> How are the bumps at lower superstar, skiers left?
> 
> from the web cam, they looked ok.



Your typical big fall-away bumps. The bumps were better just up from there - A few lines of big bumps just to the right of the lift.



2knees said:


> did they mow the old course?  any chance you could ask Tyrolean if its still there?



From what I could tell when I left, it looked like most of the course bumps (which looked awesome) were wiped out. It appeared like that steep section on Conclusion was left ungroomed on skier's left, but the bumps, and cover didn't look that great.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg, I enjoyed the play by play from the mountain today..enjoy the brewpub



I'm glad you guys enjoyed it. It was fun to do. Thanks to 2knees and bvibert for posting the pics. I have to find a good way to upload directly from the phone.



RootDKJ said:


> Greg seems to be really angry for a guy having fun.:grin:



Hey! I threw in a thumbs up to balance out the bird. 

Anyway a great day. Always fun to ski with my buddy, Joe who some of you have met. He's the guy back in college that got me into skiing. He doesn't get out much anymore, but I make it a point to drag him out at least once a season. He's not the most graceful skier, but he's up for anything. I kept a really fast pace today and he had no problem keeping up.

The move to the Legends was a good one due to the lack of bumps. Don't remember if I've ever skied them in spring snow/corn before and they were a lot more stable. Still great in the bumps too. I was a little disappointed in the lack of true zippers today. Again, Escapade was awesome this afternoon, but the bump fields are in small sections. I guess that 1,600 foot long bump field on Gunbarrel spoiled me. It blows me away that Sundown last month had far longer strings of quality bumps than Killington does in mid-April. Even the Temptor bumps weren't a whole lot shorter than the longest most consistent lines today. Oh well.

Aside from Escapade, East Fall looks like it has potential. Big sweepers now, but maybe some zippers will form, hopefully by Friday. Supe has decent lines here and there. I just flail on the steep honking spaced VW bumps. Chalk that critique up to lack of skill if you want. The Downdraft headwall and Skye Hawk had crunch bumps. Also found good lines to the skier's left of the Canyon Quad, along the Dipper woods. Had to duck to get to them. Also still a tad crispy. With Highline and Conclusion out of play, that's about if for bumps right now. Hopefully East Fall sets up for the weekend. I think that has the most potential to form some zippers. Good pitch for it, but again sweepy GS bumps right now. I wish people knew how to turn more... :roll:

Nice to meet Geoff and Mrs.G from the Bay 1 K-zone crew when I went to change out the skis. Sorry if I disrupted your lunch. Also nice to see Tyrolean and Iceman again. I didn't get your voicemail Ty until into the 3 o'clock hour and it would have been tough to try and hook up with Iceman without missing a run or two. As it was, we were 2 minutes late for last gondy since we wasted a run checking out Highline and Conclusion which were roped by then.

Still, a sweet spring day. Joe and I finished up with some Long Trails, wings and dinner at the brewery. Made it home in 3 hours from there with a few sixers in tow.
:beer:


----------



## thorski (Apr 16, 2009)

You know greg as an ambassador of alpinezone and sundown shouldn't you have the horns up instead of the middle finger?
Unless of course your flipping off HS then i understand. :razz:


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report Greg.


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2009)

Outer Limits yesterday around 11 am:






Still great coverage.


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah that makes sense ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> yeah that makes sense ...


+1


----------



## billski (Apr 16, 2009)

Why is it nobody every posts Kmart pics?


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2009)

billski said:


> Why is it nobody every posts Kmart pics?



:blink: You've finally lost it for good, billski.


----------



## billski (Apr 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> :blink: You've finally lost it for good, billski.



does that mean :dunce: I'm:dunce: getting kicked out?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2009)

billski said:


> does that mean :dunce: I'm:dunce: getting kicked out?



No, it just means that you're insane.


----------



## danny p (Apr 16, 2009)

good rippin' with you and your friend Greg!


----------



## billski (Apr 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No, it just means that you're insane.



I thought everyone knew that already and ignores me appropriately :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 16, 2009)

After noticing the prominence of the wedding band on the positive hand, I'd interpret this picture as "Wife=Good, Killington=Bad"  :grin:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Outer Limits yesterday around 11 am:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just noticed the gate.  and the chain with the lock.....


----------



## mondeo (Apr 17, 2009)

2knees said:


> I just noticed the gate.  and the chain with the lock.....


Just means you have to walk a little farther.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

Outer Limits looks great with no bumps..just smooth corn..mmmmmm


----------



## Greg (Apr 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Outer Limits looks great with no bumps..just smooth corn..mmmmmm



It was somewhat bumped. They just didn't show up well from the phone pic.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Apr 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> It was somewhat bumped. They just didn't show up well from the phone pic.



OL had great snow and very soft bumps when I skied it both Saturday and Sunday.  Definitely worth the trip over there if you have a ride waiting for you.  Just hope that the ski patrol or Mr. Nyberg is not waiting for you at the bottom.

Greg it was nice seeing you too and too bad you didn't hook up with Iceman.  I was not feeling too well that day so he was looking for other people to ski with.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 21, 2009)

F@ck Me Nyberg


----------

